# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  الصلاة على الميت (للنساء)

## أمة الوهاب شميسة

*الصَّلاة على الميِّت (للنِّساء)*
د/شميسة خلوي


الحمد لله الحي الذي لا يموت والصَّلاة والسَّلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن اتَّبع هُداه، أمَّا بعد:فما من نفس إلا وترقى عن الحشى، فالعُمر مكتوبٌ والأجل مرسومٌ، وسِهام الموتِ نافذةٌ لا محالة، يقول الله تعالى: ﴿ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ ﴾ [آل عمران: 185].
وإذا نزل قضاء الله تعالى، وفاضت روح العبد إلى بارئها، فلا بد حينها من استحضار حقوق الميِّت المشروعة، من إغماض عينيه وتغطيته وتغسيله وتكفينه والصَّلاة عليه ودفنه.
والصَّلاة على الميِّت -موضوع حديثنا- فرض كفاية، إذ يكفي أن يقوم به بعض المسلمين ليسقط عن البقيَّة، وأحكام صلاة الجنازة مبثوثة في ثنايا كتب الفقه، ولستُ في محلِّ عرضها من أجل التِّكرار، وإنَّما بُغيتي من وراء بسْطها في هذه الأسطر هو ما عاينتُه من جهل بعض الأخوات لطريقة أدائها لعدَّة اعتبارات أهمّها: ملازمة النِّساء لبيوتهن وعدم حضورهن الصَّلوات المكتوبة بالمسجد حيث تكون صلاة الجنازة بعد الصَّلاة المفروضة، ونُضيف أيضا إهمال الأخت المسلمة لمعرفة أحكام الجنازة لكثرة ما يُباشر الرِّجال الصَّلاة على الأموات دون النِّساء.
إنّكِ يا أختاه مخاطبة بأحكام الشَّريعة كشقيقك الرجل، ويعمُّ الخطاب الرِّجال والنِّساء إن لم يكن هناك تخصيص لأحدهما مثلما هو الحال في صلاة الجنازة، ومما يدل على جواز مشاركتكِ الرِّجال في الصَّلاة على الميِّت ما ثبت أنَّ عائشة رضي الله عنها لما توفي سعد بن أبي وقَّاص رضي الله عنه قالت: «ادْخُلُوا بِهِ الْمَسْجِدَ حَتَّى أُصَلِّيَ عَلَيْهِ، فَأُنْكِرَ ذَلِكَ عَلَيْهَا، فَقَالَتْ: «وَاللهِ، لَقَدْ صَلَّى رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَى ابْنَيْ بَيْضَاءَ فِي الْمَسْجِدِ سُهَيْلٍ وَأَخِيهِ »[1].
فماذا تفعلين إن شهدتِ صلاة الجمعة بالمسجد وتلتها صلاة جنازة؟
أو كنت معتمرة ببيت الله الحرام وشهدتِ الصلوات المفروضة بالمسجد، إذ لا ريب حينها أن تكون أغلبها متبوعة بصلاة الجنازة، فهل تعرفين كيف تؤدِّينها؟ ما هي خطوات الصلاة على الميِّت؟تُصلَّى صلاة الجنازة على النحو التالي[2]:• تكبيرة الإحرام.• قراءة الفاتحة بعدها.
• التكبيرة الثانية (ويسنُّ رفع اليدين مع كل تكبيرة)[3].• الصَّلاة على النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- كما في الصَّلاة الإبراهيمية[4]: «اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلَى آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ، كَمَا صَلَّيْتَ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ، وَعَلَى آلِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، إِنَّكَ حَمِيدٌ مَجِيدٌ، اللَّهُمَّ بَارِكْ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلَى آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ، كَمَا بَارَكْتَ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ، وَعَلَى آلِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ إِنَّكَ حَمِيدٌ مَجِيدٌ ».
• التكبيرة الثالثة.• الدُّعاء للميِّت بما ورد من أدعية مثل: «اللهُمَّ، اغْفِرْ لَهُ وَارْحَمْهُ وَعَافِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنْهُ، وَأَكْرِمْ نُزُلَهُ، وَوَسِّعْ مُدْخَلَهُ، وَاغْسِلْهُ بِالْمَاءِ وَالثَّلْجِ وَالْبَرَدِ، وَنَقِّهِ مِنَ الْخَطَايَا كَمَا نَقَّيْتَ الثَّوْبَ الْأَبْيَضَ مِنَ الدَّنَسِ، وَأَبْدِلْهُ دَارًا خَيْرًا مِنْ دَارِهِ، وَأَهْلًا خَيْرًا مِنْ أَهْلِهِ وَزَوْجًا خَيْرًا مِنْ زَوْجِهِ، وَأَدْخِلْهُ الْجَنَّةَ وَأَعِذْهُ مِنْ عَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ -أَوْ مِنْ عَذَابِ النَّارِ»[5].
• التكبيرة الرابعة.• الدعاء للميت ولنفسك وللمسلمين والمسلمات.
• التسليم عن اليمين تسليمة واحدة أو تسليمتان مثل التسليم في الصلاة المكتوبة[6]. ماذا لو كان المصلَّى عليها أنثى؟إذا كان المصلَّى عليها أنثى، فيُؤنَّث الضَّمير في الدُّعاء، فنقول: «اللهُمَّ، اغْفِرْ لَها وَارْحَمْها وَعَافِها وَاعْفُ عَنْها...»[7]. وماذا عن الدُّعاء للمثنى والجمع من الأموات؟تُغيَّر الضَّمائر في الدُّعاء في صلاة الجنازة فيُقال في الدُّعاء للمثنى: «اللهُمَّ، اغْفِرْ لَهُما وَارْحَمْهُما وَعَافِهما وَاعْفُ عَنْهُما... »، ويُقال في الدُّعاء للجمْع من الأموات:«اللهُمَّ، اغْفِرْ لَهُم وَارْحَمْهم وَعَافِهم وَاعْفُ عَنْهُم... »[8]. ماذا لو كان المصلَّى عليه طفلا أو سِّقطا؟إذا كان المصلَّى عليه طفلا أو سِّقطا-وهو الذي يسقط من بطن أمِّه قبل تمامه وقد بلغ أربعة أشهرٍ أو أكثر-، فإنه يُدعى لوالديه بالمغفرة والرَّحمة، لقوله عليه الصلاة والسَّلام: «والطِّفْلُ -وفي رواية: السِّقْطُ- يُصَلَّى عَلَيْهِ، وَيُدْعَى لِوَالِدَيْهِ بِالْمَغْفِرَةِ وَالرَّحْمَةِ»[9].
ومما يُقال في الدُّعاء للطفل بدل الدُّعاء له بالمغفرة: «اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْهُ فَرَطًا لِوَالِدَيْهِ، وَذُخْرًا وَسَلَفًا وَأَجْرًا، اللَّهُمَّ ثَقِّلْ بِهِ مَوَازِينَهُمَا  ، وَأَعْظِمْ بِهِ أُجُورَهُمَا، اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْهُ فِي كَفَالَةِ إبْرَاهِيمَ وَأَلْحِقْهُ بِصَالِحِ سَلَفِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، وَأَجِرْهُ بِرَحْمَتِك مِنْ عَذَابِ الْجَحِيمِ، وَأَبْدِلْهُ دَارًا خَيْرًا مِنْ دَارِهِ، وَأَهْلًا خَيْرًا مِنْ أَهْلِهِ، اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِأَسْلَافِنَا وَأَفْرَاطِنَا وَمَنْ سَبَقَنَا بِالْإِيمَانِ»[10].
اللهم إنا نسألك عيشة نقيَّة وميتة سويَّة برحمتكَ يا أرحم الرَّاحمين، والصَّلاة والسَّلام على سيّدنا محمد أشرف المرسلين.
[1] صحيح مسلم، 2/269.
[2] من الكتب الجامعة التي يمكن الرُّجوع إليها:((في أحكام الجنائز)) للشيخ الألباني.
[3] «السُنَّة رفع اليدين مع التكبيرات الأربع كلها؛ لما ثبت عن ابن عمر وابن عبَّاس أنهما كانا يرفعان مع التكبيرات كلّها، ورواه الدارقطني مرفوعا من حديث ابن عمر بسند جيّد»، ينظر:مجموع فتاوى ابن باز،13/148.
[4] في الصَّحيح عن عبدالرحمن بن أبي ليلى قال: «لقيني كعب بن عُجْرَة فقال: ألا أهدي لك هديَّة! إن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خرج علينا فقُلنا: يا رسول الله، قد عَلِمْنا كيف نُسلِّم عليكَ، فكيف نصلي عليك؟ قال: قولوا: «اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلَى آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ، كَمَا صَلَّيْتَ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ، وَعَلَى آلِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، إِنَّكَ حَمِيدٌ مَجِيدٌ، اللَّهُمَّ بَارِكْ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلَى آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ، كَمَا بَارَكْتَ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ، وَعَلَى آلِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ إِنَّكَ حَمِيدٌ مَجِيدٌ »» 8/77.
[5] صحيح مسلم، 2/262.
[6] يراجع: أحكام الجنائز للشيخ الألباني، 127-130.
[7] ينظر: عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز، الدروس المهمَّة لعامَّة الأمَّة، 28.
[8] ينظر: عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز، الدروس المهمَّة لعامَّة الأمَّة، 28.
[9] سنن أبي داود، 3/205، وسنن النَّسائي، 4/58، والحديث صحَّحه الشيخ الألباني في أحكام الجنائز، 80.
[10] ينظر: ابن قدامة، المغني، 2/365، وعبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز، الدروس المهمَّة لعامَّة الأمَّة، 28.



رابط الموضوع: ط§ظ„طµظ„ط§ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ?ط? ( ظ„ظ„ظ†ط³ط§ط، ) - ظپظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط£طµظˆظ„ظ‡ - ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ ط¢ظپط§ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ?ط¹ط© - ط´ط¨ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط£ظ„ظˆظƒط©

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

عذرا أخواتي لأن السطور متلاصقة فقد استحالت معي العودة إلى السطر أثناء نقل الموضوع -وكل المواضيع التي أنقلها- ومنذ أشهر نفس المشكلة التقنية.بارك الله فيكن.

----------


## فجر الأقصى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا و نفع الله بكِ

----------

